# Why do some people hate Hublot? Looking to buy first Hublot.



## MrNurse

I'm looking to purchase a Hublot Big Bang as my next watch. I love how it looks and with the rubber strap and ceramic bezel it'd make great daily. My current daily watches are the Omega Seamaster Pro and Tag Heuer Monaco. They're excellent watches but a little understated, so I want to purchase a Hublot that I've wanted for years!

I've been reading a lot on these forums and I would come across comments like "buy what you want as long as it's not a Hublot lol" in a Breitling thread. Why do some people not like Hublot? I think they look fantastic! One of my clients says he doesn't like the movement and it's too expensive for the movement it has.

I feel its also not so popular even in this forum as evidence by the lack of activity in this Hublot section.

Id like more input before I make my purchase. Here's the Hublot I want by the way. As I mentioned in the other thread, I track my Porsche and the Hublot would match the car well!








If I could afford it, I would love to own any of the Rose gold big bangs.


----------



## mpalmer

I think a lot of it stems from many of their offerings arguably representing very poor value for money spent compared to other options in similar price ranges. Some of it likely stems from loud/aggressive aesthetic choices. Some of it likely stems from their marketing approach. All that said, none of that amounts to a hill of beans if you decide you want a Hublot and are willing to pay for one...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Why do people hate Porches or Rolls Royce or Gucci or Rolex?
Jealousy?
Live with it and buy what you like - thousand of others own and love Hublot, and millions more would like too - hence its so counterfeited!


----------



## Richerson

Hublot started to get heavily copied when it struck the sponsorship deal with Manchester United football club and advertised in just about any free space a club had. On the back of toilet doors, even Manchester United have a giant Big Bang. 

footballs mega bucks and when some of the biggest names started wearing them the snow ball effect started. Manchester United have a massive overseas following so the market for copies is very big. 

In the end it don't matter if it's the watch you like and go for it, one small suggestion and not put you off the hoblot brand is to look at the Royal Oak offshore these tend to be directly compaired with the Big Bang.


----------



## Heinz

I liked the aesthetics and rubber strap idea in the early, MDM days. And kinda like some of the less blingy modern models like the Classic Fusion. However, it's kind of become the go-to "bling" watch of celebrities, and therefore priced more for their fashion than watchmaking merits. Although, they are capable enough in that department...


----------



## MrNurse

Thanks for the info. I'm definitely going to purchase a Hublot despite what other people think. I buy it for myself, not others.

Do they have their own in-house movements? How are their movements- are they cheaper movements for the price we pay?



Richerson said:


> Hublot started to get heavily copied when it struck the sponsorship deal with Manchester United football club and advertised in just about any free space a club had. On the back of toilet doors, even Manchester United have a giant Big Bang.
> 
> footballs mega bucks and when some of the biggest names started wearing them the snow ball effect started. Manchester United have a massive overseas following so the market for copies is very big.
> 
> In the end it don't matter if it's the watch you like and go for it, one small suggestion and not put you off the hoblot brand is to look at the Royal Oak offshore these tend to be directly compaired with the Big Bang.


My grail is an AP ROO, but I have a new car being built which is at the top of my budget. I do plan on purchasing one in the near future.



Heinz said:


> I liked the aesthetics and rubber strap idea in the early, MDM days. And kinda like some of the less blingy modern models like the Classic Fusion. However, it's kind of become the go-to "bling" watch of celebrities, and therefore priced more for their fashion than watchmaking merits. Although, they are capable enough in that department...


I do love more of the timeless/classic watches and I know many people like the classic fusion but surprisingly I'm not one of them. I really like the big bangs.


----------



## Richerson

I would look at buying hublots new in house movement, there was a good picture on here not to long ago, to be honest I've always found hulots movement finish to be fairly basic. It's one criticism they get when you are paying a lot of money for fairly basic movements 

but then only the of ether day I was reading up a Tiffany & co watch that retailed over $30,000 which sported a sellite sw200 movement


----------



## Rallyfan13

Hate is too strong a word for me. 

They're kitsch. They have every right to be kitsch but that doesn't mean they should expect people to accept it. 

Part of the stigma is not their fault directly. They've become costume de rigueur for specific nouveau riche segments of society (I'm using the term leniently): when one has the first album "drop" and hit the charts, or one is hired by the big team, or one finds a decent supplier for one's vast quantities of well good herb, then the stereotype dictates that one buys a Hublot.

Or an Audemars Piguet. 

One issue I do have with Hublot in particular -- and perhaps I'm taking the statements out of context, or perhaps there was a mistranslation or sloppy "journalism" (another term I'm using leniently, a sign of the times) -- is that their CEO has made statements to the press that I consider unfortunate, if not boorish.


----------



## Richerson

Rallyfan13 said:


> Hate is too strong a word for me.
> 
> They're kitsch. They have every right to be kitsch but that doesn't mean they should expect people to accept it.
> 
> Part of the stigma is not their fault directly. They've become costume de rigueur for specific nouveau riche segments of society (I'm using the term leniently): when one has the first album "drop" and hit the charts, or one is hired by the big team, or one finds a decent supplier for one's vast quantities of well good herb, then the stereotype dictates that one buys a Hublot.
> 
> Or an Audemars Piguet.
> 
> One issue I do have with Hublot in particular -- and perhaps I'm taking the statements out of context, or perhaps there was a mistranslation or sloppy "journalism" (another term I'm using leniently, a sign of the times) -- is that their CEO has made statements to the press that I consider unfortunate, if not boorish.


the same can be said about a lot of brands.


----------



## DieSkim

My issue with the brand is that every piece I see, I question the authenticity. Seems like there are more people wearing a hublot fake than the authentic model ... Funny crowd to associate to or be associated with. 
PS - I started reading this forum when I got interest in a BigBang, that urge has subsided ... but my fascination in the "is this hublot I got from a friend real?" threads persists!


----------



## Gunnar_917

DieSkim said:


> My issue with the brand is that every piece I see, I question the authenticity. Seems like there are more people wearing a hublot fake than the authentic model ... Funny crowd to associate to or be associated with.
> PS - I started reading this forum when I got interest in a BigBang, that urge has subsided ... but my fascination in the "is this hublot I got from a friend real?" threads persists!


Same here, on all of the above.

I I do find some of the fake Hublots that get posted on here hilarious. For example that 'carrot' edition with all these issues:
- no one can find a link to the original
- OP claims there was $210k invested in that watch but over PM told me it was $45k
- terrible screws
- even worse looking 'diamonds'
- tourbillion, apparently
- scratch resistant magic gold that's heavily scratched


----------



## Liquid360

I had a Rolex Deepsea. I wore it daily for a year or so before discovering I had an itch it didn't scratch. Got tired of seeing them everywhere and it was just too conservative. I bought a Hublot Big Bang King and LOVE that watch. Get it at a good price and their wicked good timepieces.


- N8


----------



## nicholas.d

Liquid360 said:


> I had a Rolex Deepsea. I wore it daily for a year or so before discovering I had an itch it didn't scratch. Got tired of seeing them everywhere and it was just too conservative. I bought a Hublot Big Bang King and LOVE that watch. Get it at a good price and their wicked good timepieces.
> 
> - N8


You sold a fine watch because many had it....?
I'm sure most of them were already there before you bought it.

So if you start seeing hublot everywhere...?


----------



## Liquid360

nicholas.d said:


> You sold a fine watch because many had it....?
> I'm sure most of them were already there before you bought it.
> 
> So if you start seeing hublot everywhere...?


Not at all. I sold it because I wanted something less conservative. That was the primary motivator. The Hublot scratched an itch I didn't know I had. I LOVED the Deepsea, but can't afford two watches. If I suddenly were wealthy tomorrow I'd repurchase a Deepsea. It's an awesome timepiece!
The fact that it was a relatively common watch played a role sure, but that's just a tiny piece of the puzzle.

- N8


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

1. Their not-in-house movement. They do make some in house lately, the Unico, I believe
2. The excessively annoying limited editions that launched regularly.
3. back to point 2 - They commemorate anything... Nelson Mandela, Cigar Brands, Football club...
4. The nouveau riche stigma

Nevertheless, Hublot is still a good brand (remember La ferrari), and I quite like several of their watches - their diver, even. If you like a watch that unorthodox, Hublot is a way to go. Its like talking about McLaren - many hate it, simply because its otherworldly unorthodox


----------



## Hristian Angelov

Liquid360 said:


> I had a Rolex Deepsea. I wore it daily for a year or so before discovering I had an itch it didn't scratch. Got tired of seeing them everywhere and it was just too conservative. I bought a Hublot Big Bang King and LOVE that watch. Get it at a good price and their wicked good timepieces.
> 
> - N8


I did the same ,I had a Jaeger LeCoultre master Geographic 40mm and I sold it and bought Big Bang Black Magic
- the Jaeger is too gentle, you cant wear it everywhere and it is getting scratched very easy.The Hublot I wear it at the gym,when I travel, basically everywhere it just looks so COOL.
The two brands and specially this models are very different and you cant compere them, but I had to chose one because couldn't afford two of them and I went for the Hublot and I am not sorry at all !!!


----------



## Liquid360

Hristian Angelov said:


> I did the same ,I had a Jaeger LeCoultre master Geographic 40mm and I sold it and bought Big Bang Black Magic
> - the Jaeger is too gentle, you cant wear it everywhere and it is getting scratched very easy.The Hublot I wear it at the gym,when I travel, basically everywhere it just looks so COOL.
> The two brands and specially this models are very different and you cant compere them, but I had to chose one because couldn't afford two of them and I went for the Hublot and I am not sorry at all !!!


Glad to hear I'm not alone in my thinking! I'm fairly certain I could wear mine through a war and it would come through it without a mark. It's a serious piece of hardware. I NEVER would've paid the new retail price, but in the secondary market there are amazing deals to be had.

- N8


----------



## cjs5

I'd say Hublot has been on my bucket list like an AP for a while but interest has been fading. Primarily bc for the money you don't get their in house movement until you are at $20k, the Unico. I also agree with Reinhard that they seem to put a special name to commentate too many people and things. We'll see...


----------



## Mediocre

If nobody hates it......then nobody cares about it


----------



## Hristian Angelov

cjs5 said:


> I'd say Hublot has been on my bucket list like an AP for a while but interest has been fading. Primarily bc for the money you don't get their in house movement until you are at $20k, the Unico. I also agree with Reinhard that they seem to put a special name to commentate too many people and things. We'll see...


Well AP used a JLC movements in RO until 2007 and they were still very respected !
Hublot cal4100 (on the BIG BANG EVO) everyone knows is copy of ETA 7750 but every part is still made in-house with very high standards, its true dose not have the finish like the JLC or AP but dose same even better job on keeping time(as far as I can say from my experience with AP and JLC )!


----------



## ched

i love hublot its beautiful and it has swag.if you love hublot and can afford it GO FOR IT.....


----------



## eljay

I can't speak for anybody who hates an inanimate object. That's a strange emotion to feel.

You should not mistake criticism of a company for whatever you think "hate" means.

Anyway, I find many of Hublot's designs to be quite crass. That's my opinion, but it still isn't hate. Some of them are interesting (and some of them are both...!)

Also, why do you care? If you like it and can justify the cost, go for it. There's no sense being insecure about it.


----------



## mharris660

It's the Invicta of high dollar watches. Hey, you asked. Did I mention they are butt ugly?


----------



## mattfm

I can tell only for myself.
I dont like Hublot because, for me, is a fashion brand without tradition. The market target of the brand is the "new money", and i don't like it.


----------



## Bradjhomes

mharris660 said:


> It's the Invicta of high dollar watches.


What does this mean?

Invicta has a bad reputation for...
- Inflated MSRP when watches are sold for 90%+ off to trick buyers into thinking they got a deal
- Poor/non-existent customer service
- Extremely patchy QC

Just wondering which apply to Hublot for that comparison to be valid?


----------



## eljay

Bradjhomes said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> Invicta has a bad reputation for...
> - Inflated MSRP when watches are sold for 90%+ off to trick buyers into thinking they got a deal
> - Poor/non-existent customer service
> - Extremely patchy QC
> 
> Just wondering which apply to Hublot for that comparison to be valid?


There's also:
- gaudy to the point of ridiculousness

Edit: I'm talking about Invicta here


----------



## Liquid360

That describes some but not most. All high dollar watch brands have stupid gaudy watches. 


I am N8


----------



## Bradjhomes

eljay said:


> There's also:
> - gaudy to the point of ridiculousness


Some, yes, but certainly not all.


----------



## Liquid360

Sometimes you have to turn up the volume. If nobody wanted them they wouldn't make them 

I am N8


----------



## Ticonderoga

I think that Hublot is Invicta's most gaudy line.


----------



## Liquid360

Witty, original, and hilarious.


I am N8


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Hublot is not my cup of tea but if you enjoy the watches and designs then by all means!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime

There are gaudy Rolexes as well, like the kind worn by pay here buy here used car salesmen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mharris660

gaudy, huge, designed as bling and not necessarily function. These are only my opinion, I'm not too hip to frying pan sized watches meant to be flashy for flash sake.


Bradjhomes said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> Invicta has a bad reputation for...
> - Inflated MSRP when watches are sold for 90%+ off to trick buyers into thinking they got a deal
> - Poor/non-existent customer service
> - Extremely patchy QC
> 
> Just wondering which apply to Hublot for that comparison to be valid?


----------



## Bradjhomes

mharris660 said:


> gaudy, huge, designed as bling and not necessarily function. These are only my opinion, I'm not too hip to frying pan sized watches meant to be flashy for flash sake.


That's some of their watches, sure, but they also make 38mm watches without and bling and are perfectly functional. If you're put off the brand by half of their catalog that's fine, but the other half is much more subtle, wearable and even desirable (personal taste, of course).


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

I was actually customs about this recently. They are new to the watch world but they have followed the watching ways and developed a brand that advertises like all the big boys and they get little love. 

Sent from paradise!


----------



## ilitig8

Bradjhomes said:


> That's some of their watches, sure, but they also make 38mm watches without and bling and are perfectly functional. If you're put off the brand by half of their catalog that's fine, but the other half is much more subtle, wearable and even desirable (personal taste, of course).


I have a 38mm Classic Fusion and while not extremely conservative it certainly doesn't scream anything. I like it because I like porthole inspired watches and goes well with my RO, Aquanaut and Nautilus watches.


----------



## Liquid360

Here's mine... I think they make some killer watches.









I am N8


----------



## ttmaxti

The Hublot models are very interesting to look at; I'm a closet Hublot fan, post Biver. They are, however, very loud. As others have stated, it screams new money, and at the price point, you definitely have options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srvwus

A lot of it has to do with their relatively short history, their polarizing designs, the fact that a lot of their earlier watches used ETA/Stellita movements, and the that their most iconic watch - the Big Bang - was essentially a copy of the Royal Oak Offshore. Jean Claude Biver admitted it in a video interview and their prices were less than AP undercutting the watch they copied. And the newer Spirit of Big Bang is really just a copy of a Richard Mille

That being said, they are making strides with their materials (magic gold, etc) and in house movements. I would definitely consider a newer one, but the case sizes are way too big. I do own a classic Super B Chronograph so do like the brand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorak

i love the old hublot mdm stuffs but difficult to find it where I am


----------



## cpapi

i love hublot, they have alot of special editions which is stupid but none the less i love the big bang


----------



## champagne_james

For all the new money, gaudy, huge, bling invicta, frying pan bla bla bla lol










And for some perspective


----------



## ksquared91

Richerson said:


> Hublot started to get heavily copied when it struck the sponsorship deal with Manchester United football club and advertised in just about any free space a club had. On the back of toilet doors, even Manchester United have a giant Big Bang.
> 
> footballs mega bucks and when some of the biggest names started wearing them the snow ball effect started. Manchester United have a massive overseas following so the market for copies is very big.
> 
> In the end it don't matter if it's the watch you like and go for it, one small suggestion and not put you off the hoblot brand is to look at the Royal Oak offshore these tend to be directly compaired with the Big Bang.


While I love AP's I feel that the comparable looking and featured ROO costs quite a bit more than a lower end Big Bang.


----------



## Blais223

champagne_james said:


> For all the new money, gaudy, huge, bling invicta, frying pan bla bla bla lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for some perspective


That Longines Heritage Diver looks so great online. I've yet to see one in person but it looks fantastic in the pics online, how have you liked yours so far?


----------



## champagne_james

Blais223 said:


> That Longines Heritage Diver looks so great online. I've yet to see one in person but it looks fantastic in the pics online, how have you liked yours so far?


Its a stunning watch, it has a vintage vibe without all the faux effects that many watch houses are doing right now. For the money its hard to beat.


----------



## murokello

champagne_james said:


> For all the new money, gaudy, huge, bling invicta, frying pan bla bla bla lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for some perspective


Which model is this? Is it perpertual calendar? Looks great! Only morons don't appreciate pieces like that.


----------



## eljay

murokello said:


> Only morons don't appreciate pieces like that


And _that_ doesn't help Hublot's reputation either...


----------



## bigclive2011

They are a Marmite watch as are Panerai!!

Buy your watch cos you like it.

Only point to bear in mind if it concerns you is resale value. if you are buying new from an AD then you will take a bigger hit than more "Mainstream" brands.


----------



## eljay

I prefer Vegemite


----------



## Jabar Braverman

I don't hate Hublot, but definitely not my taste at all. I just prefer subtler, more restrained designs. I'm the same with cars, clothes, etc. But there's nothing inherently wrong with something louder that calls more attention to itself if you like that. We all have different aesthetics.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay

rMv said:


> People gotta hate something


No, they really don't.


----------



## JWNY

I am likely to buy my first Hublot because of good marketing and the love of my favourite football club


----------



## se7enfold

Great looking watches get hate?


----------



## Davemcc

se7enfold said:


> Great looking watches get hate?


No they don't. Hublot does.

LOL


----------



## UofRSpider

DieSkim said:


> My issue with the brand is that every piece I see, I question the authenticity. Seems like there are more people wearing a hublot fake than the authentic model ... Funny crowd to associate to or be associated with.
> PS - I started reading this forum when I got interest in a BigBang, that urge has subsided ... but my fascination in the "is this hublot I got from a friend real?" threads persists!


I agree 100%. I think they are hideous looking but do enjoy reading all the fake yes/ no posts.


----------



## champagne_james

The majority of people who dislike Hublot are far too reserved to appreciate the designs, which are modern and new, not just regurgitating the last 50 years like most Swiss brands.

And in nearly all cases people that dislike them to the point of commenting publicly cannot afford to buy one new. Everyone can afford one second hand with their resale values


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Hublot are great watches. I would love to own one one day..


----------



## senorgreg

I have personally been wanting to get a Big Bang rose gold for years, but I've just never been able to pull the trigger. I think for me my apprehension is their resale value on the open market. They cost so much new, and then their value can tend to plummet if you look to sell later. From my experience, their value doesn't hold up like other brands like PAM, Rolex, AP, Patek, and others. So for me the hard part is to dish out the big price point, and if I do sell or trade down the line, I know that I'll most likely take a big hit. Still, one day soon I'd like to add the rosey gold BB.


----------

